# Steve Vai: Where The Wild Things Are



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Just picked up the 2 disc blu-ray for $19.99 @ HMV. Heck of a deal.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Just picked up the 2 disc blu-ray for $19.99 @ HMV. Heck of a deal.


That's not bad at all for blu-ray. Post a little review if you get the chance.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Diablo is going to HMV tomorrow


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Diablo said:


> Diablo is going to HMV tomorrow


...see you there!

-dh


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Just picked up the 2 disc blu-ray for $19.99 @ HMV. Heck of a deal.


I picked up the standard DVD for 14.99 @ HMV today.

Should probably have gotten the Blu-Ray actually, but...


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I haven't watched it yet but...

So far it's a let down.

It's only 720p and only has 2.0 24/48 audio. I was hoping for 1080p 5.1 24/96.


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I haven't watched it yet but...
> 
> So far it's a let down.
> 
> It's only 720p and only has 2.0 24/48 audio. I was hoping for 1080p 5.1 24/96.


Only 2.0?

Says on the back of my standard DVD edition 5.1 Dolby Digital and I'm playing it right now and it's DD5.1

It defaulted to 2.0 until I changed it in the audio setup...

Or is it just stereo remixed to 5.1?


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

....................


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

The Kicker Of Elves said:


> Only 2.0?
> 
> Says on the back of my standard DVD edition 5.1 Dolby Digital and I'm playing it right now and it's DD5.1
> 
> ...


Sorry I'm talking lossless.

You should have stayed on 2.0 chances are it the same lossless 2.0 that's on the blu-ray.

The blu-ray has the same crappy 5.1 dolby digital your DVD has. I would have been just as well off buying the DVD.


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Sorry I'm talking lossless.
> 
> You should have stayed on 2.0 chances are it the same lossless 2.0 that's on the blu-ray.
> 
> The blu-ray has the same crappy 5.1 dolby digital your DVD has. I would have been just as well off buying the DVD.


Ahh, I see.

It doesn't seem like a noticeable 5.1 mix anyhow...not like some I've heard where each instrument is noticeably "placed" in a specific location in the mix.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...we watched most of the first disc on saturday night.

kksjur

:bow:


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Just finished watching it. A little disappointing for me, as it reminded me why I almost never listen to guitar virtuosos. Its all a little too technical/dissonant to my ears. I guess I need a little more melody and maybe some vocals to stay interested.
Musically, I enjoyed Vai's backup guitarists solo as much as anything else on the dvd.

But maybe the best part of the dvd was Ann-Marie Calhoun  aka the violin/cello girl from some of the Foo Fighters live performances.


----------

